# [Trick] Enable .DNG Format for Pictures in any unsupported Lumia.



## Riyad_ (Nov 19, 2016)

First Follow This Link to Interop Unlock UR phone and also Install Interop tools from here. *Click Here!*
Open Interop tools>This Device>Registry Browser
Now goto this path HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\Barc 
and 
set "DNGDisabled"=0. [Default Valuse is 1]
this is an easy thing.the key is already shared in XDA by @Lanex777  . Here Is the comment *Link*
But Device like 730 doesn't has the subkey "Barc".so u have to create it.creating only one key will not give U DNG support..there are 2 more keys to add..
U can use Interop tools >registry editor for creating these keys.
In registry editor 
choose
"Registry Hive"="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM)"
"Regsitry Type"="Integar(REG_DWORD)"
"Registry Key PATH"="HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\Barc"
"Registry Value Name"="DNGDisabled"
"Registry Value Data"="0"
Click "Write"
-------
"Registry Hive"="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM)"
"Regsitry Type"="Integar(REG_DWORD)"
"Registry Key PATH"="HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\Barc"
"Registry Value Name"="IsEnabled"
"Registry Value Data"="1"
Click "Write"
------
"Registry Hive"="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM)"
"Regsitry Type"="String(REG_SZ)"
"Registry Key PATH"="HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera\Barc"
"Registry Value Name"="BarcVersion"
"Registry Value Data"="0.81"
Click "Write"
---------
thats it .now u can enjoy DNG in ur Phone...feel free to inform me if u think the thread is dupicated  .


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 19, 2016)

The thread no, but the trick, a thousand times:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61376335&postcount=284

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61749223&postcount=43


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 19, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> The thread no, but the trick, a thousand times:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61376335&postcount=284
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61749223&postcount=43

Click to collapse



i already mentioned that the key already shared by Lanex777.but the key is only for phones which has the "Barc"  subkey..but my thread has extra 2 keys for unsupported device which is not shared untill now on xda.so i think i did not break any rules.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok, my fault. I need to stop my ego....better with a glass of vine.


----------



## Baenwort (Nov 20, 2016)

Will this work on non-Lumina phones like those from Alcatel?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 21, 2016)

Baenwort said:


> Will this work on non-Lumina phones like those from Alcatel?

Click to collapse



Maybe..u can give it a try..i m not sure though because i don't have any other brand wp.


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 21, 2017)

I tried this hack some time ago and it worked. But after I hard reset my Lumia 920 and applied this hack, the JPEG+DNG option shows up but it doesn't produce any DNG file, only the JPEG. Does anyone know why? I'm on 14393.693 by the way


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 2, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> The thread no, but the trick, a thousand times:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61376335&postcount=284
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61749223&postcount=43

Click to collapse



You are wrong... those linked links with just DNGDisabled -> 0 not all devices enable the DNG, you need the three tweaks OP is mentioning to fully enabled DNG on any device.


----------



## tl1238 (Apr 3, 2017)

*The trick is widely knowned*

Only need for exactly unsupported devices like 630, 530, . . . 
On 640, 730, . . . It ' s only be hided by MIC not as 830, . . .


----------



## nate0 (Apr 6, 2017)

Is there a way to enable the living images toggle for the camera app on unsupported models?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 6, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Is there a way to enable the living images toggle for the camera app on unsupported models?

Click to collapse



You mean this? Living Images


----------



## nate0 (Apr 7, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> You mean this? Living Images

Click to collapse



Does that allow my Microsoft camera app to save shots as living images?



I saw that app earlier today but have not tried it.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 7, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Does that allow my Microsoft camera app to save shots as living images?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that app earlier today but have not tried it.

Click to collapse



I want to know what you mean by living images, you mean the Lumia Camera 5 options?? Like face swap, action shot, etc?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 7, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I want to know what you mean by living images, you mean the Lumia Camera 5 options?? Like face swap, action shot, etc?

Click to collapse



Correct. Can we add the option to the camera app or does it need other supplemental services?

I just figured it out.  I got it enabled on my Alcatel idol 4s just now....one moment I'll. Post how.  I added the barc key and three values and it enabled it and it worked.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 7, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Correct. Can we add the option to the camera app or does it need other supplemental services?
> 
> Like here in the attached.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... You want the HDR feature, the answer is no. HDR works with LED flash, takes a normal photo and plays with exposure levels, you can modify the amount of flash in the photo and so on. You can achieve that with 3rd party, maybe 4blend or some app that generates photos to - EV and + EV and lets you combine them into one. What you can have in unsupported lumias is somekind of HDR where the img gets better quality but thats all.

This is only for devices with LED flash


----------



## nate0 (Apr 7, 2017)

After adding the below keys and values I enabled the Capture Living Images option in my default camera for the Idol 4s

[SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera]
Name: Barc

Added these values:
BarcVersion String=101.1
DNGDisabled Dword=0
IsEnabled Dword=1

Not sure why the prior pic upload was scrambled, but I attached it being enabled on my Idol 4s.  The last pic was a lumia 650.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 7, 2017)

nate0 said:


> After adding the below keys and values I enabled the Capture Living Images option in my default camera for the Idol 4s
> 
> [SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i just saw what you were talking about, my bad


----------



## nate0 (Apr 7, 2017)

This is great. I'm glad I go this enabled.  The idol 4s is a slick phone but ever so plain under the hood.


----------



## tl1238 (Apr 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Is there a way to enable the living images toggle for the camera app on unsupported models?

Click to collapse



Which models, 630,520,620,etc or 730,640,etc?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 9, 2017)

lequangtan said:


> Which models, 630,520,620,etc or 730,640,etc?

Click to collapse



It's a non-Lumia device. Idol 4s. I actually have it working. So I'm good.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 19, 2017)

nate0 said:


> After adding the below keys and values I enabled the Capture Living Images option in my default camera for the Idol 4s
> 
> [SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera]
> Name: Barc
> ...

Click to collapse



Im curious about this value "BarcVersion String=101.1" , mine is 0.81.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 19, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Im curious about this value "BarcVersion String=101.1" , mine is 0.81.

Click to collapse



Good question.  I would start with what Barc stands for or means.  I have no clue and actually I ended up not using the barc version key later on and only putting the entries I needed under MMO\Camera to enable the living images option.  DNG is there and available too, but I believe there is a camera service named something like ori_XXX_.dll that Microsoft uses to interact with the camera for the additional features.  The Barc version I found was from my Lumia 650.  I am far from understanding most of it, but was just glad to have the living images option.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Good question.  I would start with what Barc stands for or means.  I have no clue and actually I ended up not using the barc version key later on and only putting the entries I needed under MMO\Camera to enable the living images option.  DNG is there and available too, but I believe there is a camera service named something like ori_XXX_.dll that Microsoft uses to interact with the camera for the additional features.  The Barc version I found was from my Lumia 650.  I am far from understanding most of it, but was just glad to have the living images option.

Click to collapse



I have the living images enabled aswell but i was wondering if changing the version might enable some extra features


----------



## nate0 (Apr 20, 2017)

I do not know what else it could add though.  I really wanted Auto HDR and Auto Flash.  Still no go on that yet.  What device are you referring to?

Edit: I have Auto Flash, but HDR is either On or Off.  However I think it functions similarly to the Auto HDR option.  If I enable HDR the Flash Auto/On/Off gets disabled. So what ever option it is set to when I enable HDR is what it uses, but I cannot switch it unless I disable HDR again. Kinda bizarre but it works similar to Auto all around.

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




AWasisto said:


> I tried this hack some time ago and it worked. But after I hard reset my Lumia 920 and applied this hack, the JPEG+DNG option shows up but it doesn't produce any DNG file, only the JPEG. Does anyone know why? I'm on 14393.693 by the way

Click to collapse



Did you look here yet?

Check if you have the options under HKLM\Software\OEM\MMO\Camera
All the same keys plus others are there.
Try adjusting those. Some keys included there are DngCapture_NeededBufferSize and under Barc is a key called MaxBufferAmount.  

I am not certain how some of those options are calculated though. So you are on your own with them...but if you do see what they represent and how they are set, let us know.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I do not know what else it could add though.  I really wanted Auto HDR and Auto Flash.  Still no go on that yet.  What device are you referring to?
> 
> Edit: I have Auto Flash, but HDR is either On or Off.  However I think it functions similarly to the Auto HDR option.  If I enable HDR the Flash Auto/On/Off gets disabled. So what ever option it is set to when I enable HDR is what it uses, but I cannot switch it unless I disable HDR again. Kinda bizarre but it works similar to Auto all around.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have HDR aswell and the same as you, only on and off, pictures seem to look a little bit better but that's all.

I don't have that path "HKLM\Software\OEM\MMO\Camera" but i have those values you mention "DngCapture_NeededBufferSize" inside "HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution"


----------



## nate0 (Apr 20, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I have HDR aswell and the same as you, only on and off, pictures seem to look a little bit better but that's all.
> 
> I don't have that path "HKLM\Software\OEM\MMO\Camera" but i have those values you mention "DngCapture_NeededBufferSize" inside "HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Camera\RFC\Resolution"

Click to collapse



I had none of those keys initially.  It is a non-Lumia of course.  Like I said Alcatel has a pretty good device with the IDOL 4s, but OOB it has bare bones under the hood.  I think the Camera is merely controlled by the qualcomm SoC with little to no driver optimization.  Not to mention Screen brightness and other areas lack where I have tweaked my self personally.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 21, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> I tried this hack some time ago and it worked. But after I hard reset my Lumia 920 and applied this hack, the JPEG+DNG option shows up but it doesn't produce any DNG file, only the JPEG. Does anyone know why? I'm on 14393.693 by the way

Click to collapse



Same problem here, did you find a fix?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 22, 2017)

Try DngCapture_NeededBufferSize 26508288. That was on someones 1520.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 22, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Try DngCapture_NeededBufferSize 26508288. That was on someones 1520.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if changing the buffersize will make any difference, when i take a photo with dng it creates the photo and a tmp file called footage, instead of creating the dng... i have no idea what may be causing this...


----------



## nate0 (Apr 22, 2017)

How big is that file?

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

I noticed on my Idol4s while going back and forth with camera regedits, that at one point while using 4:3 ratio it took two images. One was a wide angle shot while the other was 4:3 but I think both were jpg. It only saved two though under 4:3 and selecting the jpg+dng option.  Try that and see if it changes anything...


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 22, 2017)

nate0 said:


> How big is that file?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------
> 
> I noticed on my Idol4s while going back and forth with camera regedits, that at one point while using 4:3 ratio it took two images. One was a wide angle shot while the other was 4:3 but I think both were jpg. It only saved two though under 4:3 and selecting the jpg+dng option.  Try that and see if it changes anything...

Click to collapse



I have to use the Windows Camera because Lumia Camera doesn't recognize any of the registry, i think Lumia Camera only uses OEMCustomProperties and OEMCustomEvents and also there's some camera settings i did not test in HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Photos inside there are two keys OEM and Shared and both have camera settings but i didn't run any tests on those keys. 

Creates a tmp called footage with size 0 Bytes instead of a .dng


----------



## Listerine (Apr 24, 2017)

Good luck to you people trying to enable dng mode! Would love to be able to save a raw file on my Alcatel 4s via standard camera app.


----------



## rateiosu (Jun 5, 2017)

I enabled it on my L640XL, on feature2 build.
Curiously, the DNG file is of the same size of the shot - as example JPEG 13MP + DNG 13MP. 
I did a test and the Photos App can read DNG files (yes), and the file size of a 13MP DNG file is whooping 30MB. 




How to change that?


----------



## frufru99 (Aug 14, 2017)

I have the same problem as xxJMarian, after the registry mod the dng option is there, but no picture is saved. Anyone knows a solution?


----------

